

Jailbreak or Root Detection: A False Sense of Security, Part I - aaronchall
https://bluebox.com/blog/technical/jailbreak-or-root-detection-a-false-sense-of-security-part-1/

======
aaronchall
Excerpt:

Reality: Jailbreak/Rooting can be good for security

Since the user essentially needs to exploit their device to gain root access,
why would they want to do this? In practice, Bluebox Labs has seen a variety
of legitimate, non-nefarious reasons to jailbreak or root devices. Some of
these include, but are not limited to:

    
    
        Unlock the device from the carrier it is bound to
            Either their contract is up, or they bought a carrier-locked phone 
            on the internet and they wish to move it to a different network provider
        Remove bloatware that was pre-installed on the device
            Android devices commonly come with a countless number of 
            manufacturer/carrier applications and add-ons that users see as bloatware
            that take up memory and slow-down performance.
        Patch major vulnerabilities that have not been patched yet by the vendor
            Patching the vulnerability that made the rooting or jailbreaking possible 
            blocks malicious apps or users from exploiting it
        Enhance the security of their device
            Manage the root certificates
            Manage the permissions granted to apps
        Modify the look and feel of the software
        Load a 3rd party ROM like Cyanogen on their device for enhanced functionality
        Update a device that no longer receives updates from the manufacturer 
        (a common occurrence on Android and older iOS versions and devices)
            HTC One Mini and One Mini 2 did not receive the update to Android Lollipop
            iPhone 4 did not receive the update for iOS 8

